# What are you smoking today - pipe edition



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pipe Edition - What are you smoking today*

Okay guys and ladies, let's get this going in here. I know that the weather is turning cold and a lot of you are picking up your pipes.

Here's what I had today:

Earlier this evening I had a bowl of McClellands Dominican Glory - Maduro in my Stanwell Horn pipe. The tobacco didn't really taste like a cigar (it has maduro cigar leaf in the blend) but I thought that it actually tasted better. The red virginias in the blend made it a bit sweet but you could taste cigar in there every once in a while. Tasty!!

After dinner I lit up a bowl of Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening in my Stanwell bent acorn pipe. Delicious maple flavor. Great evening smoke!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I think I might have some Squadron Leader later. Not sure what I will smoke it in though.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Smoking a Stokkebye bulk blend tonight. Bullseye Luxury Twist. It's supposedly similar to Escudo. I beg to differ. It's crap compared to Escudo.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

After a hiatus, I am back to CL. I fired up some Solani #633 today. Very tasty.

P.S. - As for the cigar blends, I have yet to find a blend that tasted very close to a cigar. That's not altogether a bad thing, though...variety is the spice of life, eh? The closest I found was a blend called "Billiard Room" that C&D used to make. Unfortunately, it had some of that Syrian leaf that burned up in the warehouse fire and is no longer available.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad you're back Kip!!!


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

yesterday was:
escudo
'kitchen sink stew'
aged presbyterian
davidoff flake medallions
full Virginia flake


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Last night was a bowl of Marlin Flake by Rattray's. Still not sure about that blend but I think I didn't let it sit out long enough to dry out. I then followed it later with some C & D Autumn Evening. It's a nice, mild aromatic with a caramel room note. It was awesome before bed!!

Cigarman, what in the hell is 'kitchen sink stew'?!?!?!?!


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

ST:
here is what the guy who made it has to say:
"Kitchen Sink Stew is simply my Leavings or Odds & Ends Jar, with a healthy base of any number of burleys. I've had such a jar for over 30 years, and luckily have learned from my mistakes, and there were lots of those in the beginning. If I were to give the blend a name, I'd call it an English Burley.

What I do is start with a little bit of every burley I have, which is usually 12-18. Then when I'm sent or trade for samples, I'll smoke a bowl or two, and then add the rest to my jar. If you want to try home blending, my only advice is not to add any blend that you really dislike. A horrible tasting blend, such as Condor for me, can ruin an entire batch. And while I call it a jar, I actually use gallon size Ziploc bags. When I fill two bags, I'll mix it using a stock pot on my kitchen table, hench the name Kitchen Sink Stew."

it was pretty damn good


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a great idea!!


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

I do the same thing, only I call my concoction "The Dregs." I gave it that name because it's usually made up of the last little bit of a tin that isn't enough to fill a whole bowl. I just dump it into the jar (mine is a jar).

Today, I think I'll have some Aperitif - pipe TBA.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

ashton pebblecut in a peterson


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Smoking some Maltese Falcon out of a Nording Freehand (circa 1985) right now. Great day for a nice bowl.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Steve,

How do you like that Maltese Falcon? I haven't tried any yet as I'm not a huge fan of Latakia. I am intritued at the reception of this new blend and will probably end up trying it.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

I had a bowl of Solani #633 in a small Nording pot last night. I have to say I like Latakia-enhanced blends more, but the Va/Per Solani is a nice change of pace.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a bowl of Grand Orientals: Yenidje Supreme in my Peterson bulldog yesterday that was wonderful. It's been awhile since I've lit up a bowl.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a bowl of Checkmate in a cheapo corn cob early this morning.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

STONEHAVEN in a Pete (106) straight billiard this a.m. w/coffee.....tonights will be GLP Samarra in a Castello SeaRock billiard


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I had some GL Pease Filmore last evening in my Peterson Bent Bulldog.

Tonight, I'm thinking that it will either be McConnell Scottish Cake or Anniversary Kake from pipesandcigars.com.

I'm a huge VaPer fan!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Just finished my first whole bowl...again it was checkmate with an iced latte.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Never had checkmate. Is it pretty good?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Well considering that I am a noob to pipes it is an aromatic. Old Virginia Tobacco Company lists it as their best selling pipe tobacco, i went in and said hook me up with some tobacco for a noob and that is what my guy gave me ($4.60 2oz). Has a vanilla taste/smell to it, but I like it so far.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Relaxed last night w/GLP's Kensington in a Cavicchi dublin, followed w/a Perdomo Champagne. Interesting como, I may have smoked them in the wrong order tho...oh well, will have to do it again!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm smoking from a tin of 2007 McClelland Christmas Cheer in my Nording Churchwarden tonight!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I seem to be in a pretty regular rotation now... Don's 101 blend in the morning, Casa Blanca in the afternoon, and CAO/Dan DaVinci after dinner or before bed. Looking forward to trying some new tastes.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Just had a bowl of Unique from Fader's, very smooth.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

After a nice motorcycle ride to Birmingham and a mini herf w/Bama BOTL Metallibama, I had a generous helping of ASTLEY's #1 in a DON CARLOS 1 Note billiard....good stuff and a good pairing w/J.W. BLACK!! Then a R.P. Fusion and more BLACK...a good day and a good evening!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Had my first Cabaiguan-Guapo that I was gifted from CeeDee (Chris) and really like this cigar--very nice--If you have yet to try don not wait any longer, get one and you will not regret it--Thanks again CeeDee---Paul
*


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Just had a bowl of Unique from Fader's, very smooth.


Kory, thats good stuff, huh? Although I think the rumcake from pipeworks might be in the running for my favorite, and I haven't even tried the other stuff from Fatmandu yet.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Puffing on a Wolgang BLAZE straight Apple w/a Mike BISSETT poker on deck, the HGL/P.Stokkeby Proper English combination. I'm sitting in the office of a Biker Bar that a friend owns...no one here to push drinks on, the joint is dead! Already had a CAO Brazillia and brought a San Cristobal, Padron 3K, and a R.P. OWR. Noon til 0200 hrs...plenty to smoke!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Went to Charlie's tonight, and Larry turned me on to a sample of Stanwell Melange. I'm not big on the flavored stuff, but thought I'd give this blend a shot. Intense butterscotch smell, great room aroma, and a very smooth and tasty smoke. Walked out of there with a tin...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a bowl of Reiner's Long Golden Flake in my Peterson 999 last night. great stuff!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

FROG Morton A.T.Pond in a Pete Racing Green B5.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I brought the rest of the bag of P&W Gramercy Park for the ride home. I REALLY needed some after the BS at work yesterday, but never got around to it.

today fo sho.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Last night was GLP Laurel Heights in a Charatan Lovat


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I received my order from cigarsandpipes.com with a new Peterson Racing Green 268 and several 1 oz samplers of their VaPers. I lit up a bowl of their Louisiana Red and it was quite tasty. I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

In about 30 minutes I'm going to be smoking a bowl of Hearth & Home's AJ's VaPer blend in my 80s Peterson.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I think I'll piggy-back yer choice of briar tonight...Pete Rosslare 80S stuffed w/Dunhill Nightcap!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a bowl of P&W Gramercy Park (thanks FJ!) in my LaRocca briar after lunch, and thinking about a bowl of CAO/Dan DaVinci tonight in one of the meers.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The best pipe tobacco I found was the original Frog Morton. Cigars have my attention these days, but I loved that Frog!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm trying the Wilke No. 192 tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Had my 1st 5 Vegas Miami...pretty good


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my......that AJ's VaPer is some good stuff!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Just loaded up a BREBBIA Lido w/GLP Ashbury....gonna go sit on the porch while these storm sirens just BLAST away! When the storm hits, I'll loose my connection...later y'all!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

As soon as the tree removal team get gone, it's gonna be a GLPease Montgomery in a Rad Davis..w/2, bottles of Alabama's own semi-sweet Musadine wine chill'n as I type, day!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

While awaiting the tree team to complete the job, I got to dik'n around w/the camera. I'll post a pik in each thread, maybe a new trend??

So, GLPease MONTGOMERY in a Rad Davis


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice pipe!! I like Rad's pipes but they are a bit out of my price range.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I love great cigar days. 

I smoked a couple cigars that I was given and both were excellent. The first one was a Tampa Sweethearts. Freaking tasty for the price. The second was 5Vegas Cask Strength. Wow oh wow. I nubbed it. I know these are cheaper smokes but they blew away some of the more expensive smokes I've had lately.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

That's great Chris. Too bad you posted it in the wrong thread. :lol:

Saturday I had my first bowl. C&D Epiphany thanks to Scott. I'll reserve my judgment of it since I have absolutely nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

MITRO Mike, if you enjoyed the C&D, or even just liked it, you might want to try a comparison w/the FROG MORTON series...the "On the Bayou" is probably as close to the C&D that you referred to, and the "Across the Pond" is a nice one as well. They all have a little sweetness to them and are very smokey. Not too heavy on the Lat weed, but enough to assist in deciding if you want to try the many different Latakia laden blends or not. The FROG is responsable for my 'leap' into Latakia.

Fatman


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Peterson Green, Military shape, 03 with Dunhill NIGHTCAP, excellent w/coffee


----------



## jlbst49-cl (Mar 31, 2008)

*First time with Frog Morton*

Just smoked a big bowl of Frog Morton in my Peterson Stander.. WHAT A GREAT SMOKE! Smooth with NO tongue bite, but such a layered complex flavor. It is a little bit sweet, but the Latakia is quite nice and smoky, and just adds to the pleasant experience.

What a great tobacco. Im getting a tin if I can find it locally , or I'll order it online if not.

Jeff


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Last night I had a half bowl of P&Wilke Vermont Maple in my brand new briar. I must say that maple is growing on me, room smell is amazing. It smells like someone is cooking up flapjacks.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Last night I had a half bowl of P&Wilke Vermont Maple in my brand new briar. I must say that maple is growing on me, room smell is amazing. It smells like someone is cooking up flapjacks.


If you like maple, then you have to check out these two:

Cornhell and Diehl - Autumn Evening
Hearth & Home (from pipesandcigars.com) - Trout Stream

These are my two favorite maples. I haven't had the P & Wilke Vermont Maple but I have heard that it is very good!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Last night I had a half bowl of P&Wilke Vermont Maple in my brand new briar. I must say that maple is growing on me, room smell is amazing. It smells like someone is cooking up flapjacks.


I had a bowl of this maple the other day, and liked it as well. I thought the maple would be too sickly sweet of an aroma/taste for me, but it wasn't at all. I'm putting together an order list now, and I believe this one will be on it.

Today, not a single cigar so far (although that will change tonight). I've had 3 bowls:

Charlie's blend 101 in the La Rocca briar
Robert McConnell Scottish Cake in the CAO meer (thanks Scott!)
Stanwell Melange in my dragon claw meer (my new favorite blend)


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on the maple SlowTri and Webby I think I too will be ordering some more very soon.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Had a half bowl of Reiner Long Golden Flake tonight. So now I've had two.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Lemme see... my pipe diary says I had Stanwell Vanilla in the La Rocca briar this morning, P & Wilke Rumcake in the CAO meer after lunch, and capping things off tonight with Stanwell Melange in the big Dragon Claw meer.

Kory - if you are looking for the Stanwell blends, Habana Cigar Shoppe has a sale going on. http://www.pipesandcigars.com/sttito.html Free shipping if you order $100 or more.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm taking a half a day off from work because it's 80 degrees here!! So, needless to say, after I get home around 12:45 I will be enjoying a nice bowl of something. I'll let you know what I pick when I get home.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

For my second half bowl in my new briar I had Fader's "Unique." Don't worry guys I gave the pipe 2 whole days rest.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a very nice day outside, and I'm working from home for the rest of the week. Today I fired up a bowl of Robert McConnell Scottish Cake (first place on Scott's VaPer Showdown) in one of the Bulldog briars. I picked up tins of the top 3 in the list, and I am really enjoying this one. Adds a little bit of diversity to the pipe tobacco rotation. 

Thanks for that thread Scott!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Fired up a bowl of HPCS Trout Stream in a new cob yesterday afternoon. I got a bunch of new stuff yesterday. I'll have to decide what to open up to try this weekend.

Yesterday I got:

Trout Stream
Anniversary Kake
Penzance
Squadron Leader
SG FVF
Dunhill 965
Stanwell Melange

I've got some smokin to do!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Quite a list you have there Mike. Anxious to see what you think of them! I've tried the last 2 on your list, and also just got a pile of new stuff in. Weather is nice, and it's going to be a good weekend for pipe smoking.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice haul Mike. Are you a 'regular' latakia smoker? Not familiar w/the MELANGE, what's it got?

Fatman


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> Nice haul Mike. Are you a 'regular' latakia smoker? Not familiar w/the MELANGE, what's it got?
> 
> Fatman


I'm not a "regular" ANYTHING smoker. :lol: the C&D Epiphany is the only Latakia I've had, and it was OK. I'm so new I don't know whether I like something or not. 

I just looked around and saw what others say is good and bought what I could (Escudo was OOS or I would have got that as well). Its not like cigars where every purchase is a major investment.

As far as the Stanwell, you'll have to ask Webby.  I only got it because he praises it.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

More information on the Stanwell blends at the Villiger Stokkebye website
http://www.peterstokkebye.com/pipe_stanwell.htm

*Melange*
Black Cavendish, toasted Burley, Orientals and bright Virginia are gently mixed with apricot and natural sweetness. Soft and mellow with a pleasing aroma and a delicate taste.

The Vanilla is pretty good too...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

thanx Webby, appreciate it. Mike, concur wholeheartedly on the investment part, plenty of smokes from a tin opposed to 1 stogie. 

WIFE LOGIC: "Ya smoke 1 or 2 $5. - $7. cigars a day...add that up for a month and you could buy a Castello Sea Rock and 3 tins of tobacco". Yes dear, but I have enough pipes and tins!! Gotta luv logic that encourages pipe buy'n tho!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Don sent me home with several samples to try last night, and right now I am smoking the last of the group in one of the CAO meer's. This is my second encounter with latakia (the first didn't go so well). I actually like this one! It's the Mac Baren Latakia Blend - I will be smoking another couple of bowls to make sure, but I think this one may be on the "to buy" list shortly.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Yesterday was


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Lets try again....yesterday...a Brazillia GOL in the a.m. anf a R.P. OWR. finished off the evening w/ the below.....watching the METS try to sweep!

Webby, this is a very 'kind' Latakia blend...ASTLEY's #1, in a Don Carlos


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Fatmandu, I really like the picture along with the blend and pipe thing you've got going on. I would start doing that but I don't have enough time.

Mitro, that Anniversary Kake is good stuff. If you like that one let me know and I'll send you a sample of their Louisiana Red and AJ's VaPer. They are both awesome VaPer blends. AJ's is so good that I actually just ordered a pound of it!!

Anyway,

Last night I had a bowl of Dunhill's Elizabethan Mixture in my 268 Pete. I was out of town all weekend and it was the only bowl that I got to smoke!! Tonight I'm going to make up for that. First off I'm going to have a bowl of Sammy G's Full Virginia Flake in my Nording Churchwarden and then probably follow that up with something sweet like WO Larson's Signature Vintage Mixture in my Stanwell Golden Danish Bent Acorn. Or I might fire up some Trout Stream in Mitro's honor!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Mitro, that Anniversary Kake is good stuff. If you like that one let me know and I'll send you a sample of their Louisiana Red and AJ's VaPer. They are both awesome VaPer blends. AJ's is so good that I actually just ordered a pound of it!!


Thanks for the offer! I haven't tried the Anni yet though. Ive been doing mostly 1/4 to 1/2 bowls of the samples you sent me. Tonight I had G.L. Pease Maltese Falcon. I liked it. I'm definitely OK with Latakia. 

I'm just still not getting the burn right. Not sure if its my packing, drying time, or my smoking, but I'm still waiting to enjoy it for more than 60 seconds at a time. Oddly enough, my patience is holding out.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Mitro, I'm a 'Pease-Head" so to speak and have been holding out for the FALCON! Anyhow, have you given the FRANK method of packing a shot? Simple and will astonish you at how long it will burn and the flavors that come to life. My wife packed a bowl while I was driving and instructing her the Frank method. She handed me the pipe just N. of Atlanta where I-85 and I-285 meet, I smoked that thing until I reached Greenville, SC., approx 150 miles!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> Mitro, I'm a 'Pease-Head" so to speak and have been holding out for the FALCON! Anyhow, have you given the FRANK method of packing a shot? Simple and will astonish you at how long it will burn and the flavors that come to life. My wife packed a bowl while I was driving and instructing her the Frank method. She handed me the pipe just N. of Atlanta where I-85 and I-285 meet, I smoked that thing until I reached Greenville, SC., approx 150 miles!!


I started watching a video on the Frank method before I ever had my first bowl, but I figured that I wasn't looking for a bowl to last me forever, just to burn, period. I first did the ol' 3-step, but it seemed like I kept packing it too tight.

So lately I've just been drizzling the tobacco in the bowl and giving it a light push down to the point where it won't fall out when I tip the pipe over. I'm assuming now that that's too loose. Maybe its time to try the Frank after all.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahh, the fine art of packing a pipe. It still eludes me!!

Fatmandu......you've got to try the Falcon. I'm not much of a Lat guy but I still enjoyed that one.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I packed up a bowl of Trout Stream in a cob using the Frank method today and managed only about 6 relights in an hour and a half of smoking. A MAJOR improvement. Also the Trout Stream was a little on the damp side, so I was very impressed. Smoked cooler for sure.

I think I'm also getting better at using my tamper to keep it from going out. Major break-thru for me today.

I think I'll order a meer in celebration.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a 1/2 bowl of boswell's christmas cookie in my new(ish) briar.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake in my new Racing Green Peterson 268.

The picture doesn't do it justice. The green is an emerald green that amazingly matches my wife's eyes. She's Irish as well.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake in my new Racing Green Peterson 268.
> 
> The picture doesn't do it justice. The green is an emerald green that amazingly matches my wife's eyes. She's Irish as well.


Well hell I think I'd rather see a picture of your wife's eyes.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Well hell I think I'd rather see a picture of your wife's eyes.


Ha-Ha-Ha.........now that's funny. I don't care who you are!!

Here's a picture of myself and the lovely Mrs. Johnson but I don't think that you can see her eyes though. She's got red hair and green eyes.....a true Irish girl except that she's from Canada, eh!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Ha-Ha-Ha.........now that's funny. I don't care who you are!!
> 
> Here's a picture of myself and the lovely Mrs. Johnson but I don't think that you can see her eyes though. She's got red hair and green eyes.....a true Irish girl except that she's from Canada, eh!!


Wow you are a lucky dude. National Geographic recently published an article that said at this rate red-heads will be a thing of the past in the very near future. Anway, you have a beautiful wife.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Kory!!

I'm that guy that everyone looks at and says, "Damn, how did that ugly guy get such a hot wife"!!

And to top it off................she supports my cigar/pipe smoking. Apparently her dad smoked both while she was growing up and it brings back fond memories for her.


----------



## Hemingway (Apr 24, 2008)

Tobacco called "Aladin" from a B&M called Cigar and Tobac. It is pretty...great.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Thought I'd go all out tonight and had Escudo in a brand new meer. Completely underwhelming experience. The escudo needed to sit but I was impatient and paid the price. 

EDIT: Wanted to post "fatman" style, but forgot the pic.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Mike, I sure like yer style!  Fine looking pipe too!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pipe Mike - another new meer? I picked up a tin of the escudo a couple weeks ago when I made an emergency pit stop at JR's. Definetly moist and needs to dry a bit, but I liked it. Not as much as McConnell Scottish Cake, but it was right up there.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Finally had an opportunity to fire up a bowl of GL Pease Fillmore (thanks for the pointer Scott) in one of my briar bulldogs. I have to say this is way up on my list of favorites! Dried it out for about 15 mins before packing the bowl, false light, "real light", and never had to spark it again. This has got to be one of the best-burning blends I've had, and it packs a bit of a punch. Great tasting blend that went well with the morning mug of latte. I would highly recommend this one to anyone with a hankering for Va/Per - second only to the McConnell IMHO.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Nice pipe Mike - another new meer? I picked up a tin of the escudo a couple weeks ago when I made an emergency pit stop at JR's. Definetly moist and needs to dry a bit, but I liked it. Not as much as McConnell Scottish Cake, but it was right up there.


It's my ONLY meer.  I just got it yesterday along with the Escudo.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL! You're gonna get a lot of enjoyment out of that guy - very nice, comfortable looking design. My meers are my favorite pipes. After I smoked the first one, I had to get a few more (eBay rocks). Coolest smoking pipes there are.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

7th inning stretch, not the name of the tobacco, but the length of time MARGATE lasted in a TINSKY Poker.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonight I had a bowl of Hearth & Home's Virginia Spice (VaPer with some cigar leaf added) in my Pete 268 and then followed it up with a bowl of GL Pease's Barbary Coast in my Pete 999. Great aromatic!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Last night I had Anniversary Kake in the briar and this morning I had a little Trout Stream in a cob.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Last night I had Anniversary Kake in the briar and this morning I had a little Trout Stream in a cob.


Was that the Cob pipe your wife was smoking with


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Was that the Cob pipe your wife was smoking with


:lol: Nope...I wasn't feeling "wacky". :errrr:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Had a lil P. Stokkebey Proper English in a M. BISSETT small poker w/my coffee


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Just had some Maltese Falcon in the meer. I had a helluva time getting any smoke out of it. Quite frustrating.


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Got some Abingdon going right now in the Mastro. Really nice stuff.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve, good call...hey, I'm right around the corner from you. MIKE, let it sit out for a lil while then fire it up. GLS's Abingdon is noted for it's slow fire'n, and ribbon cut, I think is sorta tuff til ya get used to it to pack.... but once that stuff takes a flame..WOOO-HOOO! hang in there.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Tatuate Zonal #1 - What a fantastic smoke!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Last night I went to see Disturbed in concert with Five Finger Death Punch opening up for them. On the way home I smoked a bowl of McConnell's Red Virginia in a Pete #268. I was also listening to one of my favorite cds, Pantera's Cowboys from Hell.

It was a great night!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Just finished a bowl of boswell's christmas cookie in my trusty cob....yummy!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Having some H&H Louisiana Red (thanks Scott) in the briar. Tasty smoke, but its fighting me as usual.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

peterson sunset breeze (5 yrs old) in a peterson killarney calabash


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

got together with a friend had Balvini portwood single malt and Anejos #46 - incredible cigar


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I am having a Aurora Barrel Aged,and an Arizona iced tea.Great combo


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Not to sound like a purist but this is a *Pipe* smoke of the day guys...you get me all excited about hearing about wonderful bowls full of pipe tobacco and all I get is more cigar of the day :arghhhh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Not to sound like a purist but this is a *Pipe* smoke of the day guys...you get me all excited about hearing about wonderful bowls full of pipe tobacco and all I get is more cigar of the day :arghhhh:


OK Kory - here you go... Today I had bowls of three of my current favorites:

GL Pease Fillmore (Va/Per) - my Va/Per Bulldog briar
Mac Baren Latakia Blend - CAO meerschaum
CAO/Dan DaVinci - Molina Bulldog briar


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> OK Kory - here you go... Today I had bowls of three of my current favorites:
> 
> GL Pease Fillmore (Va/Per) - my Va/Per Bulldog briar
> Mac Baren Latakia Blend - CAO meerschaum
> CAO/Dan DaVinci - Molina Bulldog briar


Thanks webby I knew I could count on you, well either you slowtri or fatmandu.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Thanks webby I knew I could count on you, well either you slowtri or fatmandu.


Helps to read the whole tread sorry....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

FJ might be movin a little slow today. A little birdie told me a small thermonuclear device was detonated in his mailbox this morning... hehehe


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

paint said:


> Helps to read the whole tread sorry....


No worries I was just messin with you guys.:biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> FJ might be movin a little slow today. A little birdie told me a small thermonuclear device was detonated in his mailbox this morning... hehehe


Now thats funny...but I guess it isn't over until the fat lady (or in this case fatmandu) sings.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I just saw on the thread what ya smoking/ and let it fly:arghhhh:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

paint said:


> I just saw on the thread what ya smoking/ and let it fly:arghhhh:


hahaha thats what I had figured and you aren't the only person who has done that.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh good God! Wrong thread.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

While out conducting police call of the front yard of many particles of the former mailbox and pole yesterday, I had some Pete. Stokkeby Proper English in the Poker by Mike Bissett it's a nice 45 min smoke and if I remember correctly these are called 'run-on' sentences and occur while one is still suffering from shock.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice hit on FJ!!! Maybe we need a pipe bomb section!!

Just finished up a bowl of Gawith and Hoggarth Louisiana Flake in my Nording Dual Stem Churchwarden. In honor of all of the cigar posts in here I'm following it up with a CAO Brazilia Pirahna. Great combo actually with some red wine mixed in for both the pipe smoke and the cigar.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Nice hit on FJ!!! Maybe we need a pipe bomb section!!.


couldnt agree more


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I just had a bowl of Vanilla Honeydew from Dans Tobacco... I'm pretty sure this stuff it out of production, but it is a really good aromatic. It was the first smoke I put through my (new) cheap briar and I must say for a first smoke it was very good.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just changed the name of the thread to Pipe Edition - What are you smoking today.

Maybe with the Pipe Edition in the front of the name, less people will mistake it for the cigar thread.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just changed the name of the thread to Pipe Edition - What are you smoking today.
> 
> Maybe with the Pipe Edition in the front of the name, less people will mistake it for the cigar thread.


Thanks Scott we needed it!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good call Scott! As long as I'm here... I had a bowl of GL Pease Fillmore this morning in my Va/Per bulldog. Followed lunchtime with some Mac Baren Latakia Blend (need to order a pund of this stuff) in the Molina bulldog. Finished up the workday with a HdM Dark Sumatra (I know - wrong thread) AND a bowl of Erik Stokkeby's Cavendish prototype in the CAO meerschaum.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Finished up the workday with a HdM Dark Sumatra (I know - wrong thread) .


Webby are you ripping on me? Hahaha I can be ruthless when it comes to keeping my pipe stuff and my cigar stuff seperate.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Webby are you ripping on me? Hahaha I can be ruthless when it comes to keeping my pipe stuff and my cigar stuff seperate.


Now what makes you think I would go and do something like that Kory? Brethren of the Briar need to stick together! :lol:

I did place a nice order with PipesAndCigars for some more baccy including that pound of Mac Baren Latakia Blend that I mentioned earlier. Also threw in a few tins of stuff you all have been talking about, and a pipe couch for travelling. Looks like I'll be expanding my baccy cellar to 2 cardboard boxes full of random stuff now.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Now what makes you think I would go and do something like that Kory? Brethren of the Briar need to stick together! :lol:
> 
> I did place a nice order with PipesAndCigars for some more baccy including that pound of Mac Baren Latakia Blend that I mentioned earlier. Also threw in a few tins of stuff you all have been talking about, and a pipe couch for travelling. Looks like I'll be expanding my baccy cellar to 2 cardboard boxes full of random stuff now.


All I can say is, man I need to step up my game. Webby any word on when you are heading up this way again?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Right now it's looking like early- to mid-July. I am planning a full day with my customer which means flying into Dulles the day before and spending the night at the Town Center. If it ends up being a day-trip though, I won't have any time for a smoke. I also have to make another trip up to the Baltimore area, so there is that possibility too.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Right now it's looking like early- to mid-July. I am planning a full day with my customer which means flying into Dulles the day before and spending the night at the Town Center. If it ends up being a day-trip though, I won't have any time for a smoke. I also have to make another trip up to the Baltimore area, so there is that possibility too.


Well if you do the day before thing I might be able to come pick you up and bring you into the city to Shellys Back Room and give you a true DC experience.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, I've heard of Shelly's Back Room. Let me know when you guys might do this. I'm down for a road trip!!

Webby,
I saw that you mentioned Erik Stokkebye. Is he taking over the reins now that Peter passed away?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Well if you do the day before thing I might be able to come pick you up and bring you into the city to Shellys Back Room and give you a true DC experience.


You got yourself a deal Kory! I usually just mosey over to OVTC and find myself a Zino Chubby to smoke (kinda tradition for the past few years), and end up bored out of my skull at the hotel or wandering around looking for sushi.

Scott - not sure on Erik Stokkeby. Larry (Charlie's owner) has been hanging with Erik for as long as I can remember since he has a home here north of Charlotte somewhere. He was just in about a month ago for an event, but I was out of town at the time. The Cavendish prototype is one of the best I have tasted so far. I will definitely be picking some up when it is available.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of Samuel Gawith's Best Brown last evening. Delicious!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Had some more Sweet Vanilla Honeydew from Dans tobacco (CAO)... that stuff is amazing.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I picked up a bunch of new stuff, and tried out the Mac Baren Special Edition No. 8 first. Had a bowl in my trusty first CAO meerschaum around lunchtime. Enjoyed it so much, I broke out the big boy Eagle Claw meerschaum (large bowl) to relax after a full day of working. Really need to keep CL up and running or I'm gonna work myself to death!

I really like the new (to me) Mac Baren blend. Very smooth, somewhat aromatic, but not overly so, never a bite on either bowl, great room notes, and sticking my nose in a jar full of this stuff is just amazing. Highly recommended by the Webmeister!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got over a wicked case of Bronchitis that laid me out for over a week. Worst part was that the medication (Levaquin) that I was on made everything taste like crap, including pipe tobacco and cigars. It was driving me crazy!!! Last night was the first night that things seemed to be returning to normal.

Smoked a bowlful of McConnell Scottish Cake to celebrate.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mmmmm, had a bowl full of the new Stanwell Vanilla last night. It was good!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Had my first bowl of a nonaromatic blend, frog morton on the town. Mmmm tasty!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm working on my first tin of McBaren Burley London Blend. I expect to broaden out and try some new ones soon.

Always open to recommendations from all!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Time for an oliva V 6 x60. I think I like this one best out of the v line. Very tasty and smoth.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok guys let's get this thing started again.

I had a half bowl of McClelland #2030 Balkan in a Calabresi half bent apple I got Sat. at the B&M for non-aromatics.
I haven't developed my palette enough to know if I like it or not but it burned good.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Friday, I had a bowl of CAO/Dan DaVinci in a meerschaum. Saturday, a bowl of Mac Baren Latakia blend in a briar bulldog, tonight I enjoyed a bowl of Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake in the Peterson Churchwarden that FJ sent me. Latakia is starting to grow on me...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I've got a bowl of Scottish Cake and a bowl of Rolando's Own both ready for when I get home tonight.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Had a bowl of CAO/Dan blue note.
Nice and smoooooth!! 
Had a little trouble get it started but once it got going it smoked very well. Good Stuff!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

had a bowl of McClelland 5100 Red Cake... good smoke with just a touch of sweetness


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a bowl of Lucky Charms...oh wait that's not what you are talking about LOL.

I'm temped to pull the trigger on the pipe but I think the wife would shoot me...


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I had a bowl of Lucky Charms...oh wait that's not what you are talking about LOL.
> 
> I'm temped to pull the trigger on the pipe but I think the wife would shoot me...


get you a $5 cob at the drug store then pick up a few samples next time you are at the B&M, you'll be out less than $30


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> had a bowl of McClelland 5100 Red Cake... good smoke with just a touch of sweetness


MMMMMmmmm, 5100 is good stuff. And cheap to boot!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I'm temped to pull the trigger on the pipe but I think the wife would shoot me...


Careful what you wish for around here. I still remember the destruction that you laid out to my mailbox not too long ago!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't know what you are talking about...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Keep playing dumb, it's better that way when the bombs start raining down!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I'm temped to pull the trigger on the pipe but I think the wife would shoot me...


Easy to explain to the wife Brent... Cost of a pipe is a one-time capital expenditure (I just added another meerschaum to my collection for $23 off eBay). Cost per bowl is tiny compared to those super-elite-ultra-premium cigars you smoke. Simple economics.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Tried a bowl of dunhill early morning for the first time, not bad, fuller bodied than I expected given the name, but good!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Started the evening off with a bowl of Home and Hearth Trout Stream gifted to me from this very thread. It went down so well, I had another bowl to follow it up after dinner. That's it for the Trout Stream!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a bowl of Hearth and Home's Louisiana Red. Yummy!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... maybe I need to consider this angle too....
in time, perhaps


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a bowl of CAO DaVinci and I must say this is my favorite so far, smooth, cool burning, and a nice caramel aroma.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a few bowls of Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. If you guys haven't tried this one yet you need to. I actually have 3 pounds of it cellared away.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Had a bowl of Dunhill #965, It took 2 hours to smoke. This stuff burns slow and cool, nice!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been holed up in a hotel room for the past couple of nights. Brough along a tin of Rattray's Hal O Tha Wynd. It's fast becoming one of my favorite Virginias. It does have a bit of a nic kick though.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Tried out a Jose Seijas perfecto today. It was $15.50+tx. The cigar sucked. It was beautiful - but the flavor and taste were not good. I will not buy or recommend this to anyone. Acidic - one dimensional - over priced.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Smoking a bowl of McClellands Royal Cajun Ebony right now. It's an odd bird. Smells like it has Latakia in it, yet it doesn't. Extremely mild, smooth, and smokey tasting. I like it!!

Plus it lights better and burns better than any other McC that I have tried.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

well I just found a favorite nonaero Dan London Blend 1000
very good smoke!!!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

had a bowl of frog on the bayou for a lunchtime smoke, now thats good stuff right there!! I Gaaroontee!!

then this evening a bowl of Ashton winding road, a bit of a disappointment but I'll give it another try later.


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Not piping today, but as soon as I get my first pipe kit, meer with English blend sampler, I hope to have some feedback.

Sam


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mithrandir said:


> Not piping today, but as soon as I get my first pipe kit, meer with English blend sampler, I hope to have some feedback.
> 
> Sam


Bring it on Sam!!! Welcome to the Brotherhood of the Briar!!

Well, last night I relaxed on the back porch with a bowl of Gawith and Hoggarth Dark Flake - Scented. Then my Dad called and I loaded up a bowl of Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. Best Brown has been my favorite Virginia for quite a while now.


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Using some GL Pease Fillmore to break in my brand new 25th Anniversary Ashton (number 30 of 100)! I love this pipe, it just arrived today!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

*Reyes Premier*

I am smoking a great reyes Premier and i am upset because its done already


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Got my kit today and the meer, although a medium bowl, is a thing of beauty. The English blend tobacco casts a mesmerizing aroma. Have it stored in a cylindrical humi with a tight seal. I'll probably dry box some for a day or two and give it a try by Thursday. Two of the blends have Latakia leaf added and will be the blend that pops my cherry!

Sam


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Ashton Artisan's Blend in the Pete....
Robbie I missed you in the intro section so welcome!
took a quick look at your web site, nice "little" shop you have there!


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> Ashton Artisan's Blend in the Pete....
> Robbie I missed you in the intro section so welcome!
> took a quick look at your web site, nice "little" shop you have there!


Thanks a lot for the welcome. I posted an introduction about a week or so ago. Thanks for the compliments on my shop. I was glad to see a section for pipe smokers here, as view myself as first a cigar smoker, then a pipe smoker, though I have a collection of over 50 pipes and smoke my pipes daily, possibly more than the cigars. Maybe I am actually a pipe smoker who smokes cigars (I just have more knowledge of cigars than I do pipes and pipe tobaccos)...

I smoke a ton of Petersons as that is the brand that got me started with pipe smoking. Today I was just excited about that new Ashton. What kind of Peterson were you smoking today? Have you seen the new Claddagh series in the "regular" line (i.e. not high grade)?
These pics don't do them justice, but here's a link to that line on Peterson's website: http://www.peterson.ie/category.asp?categoryID=122


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard Robbie!! Always good to have another pipe guy on here.

I smoke Petersons pretty much exclusively now. Love em!

Had a bowl of he new C & D blend Exhausted Rooster. Good stuff!!


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

That Exhausted Rooster is definitely good stuff. I am almost done with my first tin of it and I have really enjoyed it!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

~Robbie~ said:


> Thanks a lot for the welcome. I posted an introduction about a week or so ago. Thanks for the compliments on my shop. I was glad to see a section for pipe smokers here, as view myself as first a cigar smoker, then a pipe smoker, though I have a collection of over 50 pipes and smoke my pipes daily, possibly more than the cigars. Maybe I am actually a pipe smoker who smokes cigars (I just have more knowledge of cigars than I do pipes and pipe tobaccos)...
> 
> I smoke a ton of Petersons as that is the brand that got me started with pipe smoking. Today I was just excited about that new Ashton. What kind of Peterson were you smoking today? Have you seen the new Claddagh series in the "regular" line (i.e. not high grade)?
> These pics don't do them justice, but here's a link to that line on Peterson's website: http://www.peterson.ie/category.asp?categoryID=122


I've only got 1 Pete as of now (ROC 999) but I expect that will change.
I'm liking the looks of the Claddagh B10!


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Right now I'm smoking a little latenight, high-nicotine mixture I came up with: 1/2 Peterson's Irish Flake with 1/2 C&D Afterhours (Rum Flavored straight VAs). The IF has some type of casing (IMO) to start with, so that sweetness compliments the sweetness of the Afterhours nicely and gives it a little more body. They go well together. Smoking it in a Ashton XXX Oldchurch Billiard. 

Earlier today I tried some original release Haddo's in that 25th Anniversary Ashton I acquired the other day and it was an incredible experience.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

had a bowl of Dunhill #965 with this mornings pot of coffee.
nice pairing!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Just finished up a bowl of Orlik's Golden Sliced. Still not sure about this one!!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Had my first 1/3 of a bowl in the new Pete B5 Killarney 
Decided on Frog Morton OTB for the first smoke

I absolutely love the P-Lip!!!!!


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> Had my first 1/3 of a bowl in the new Pete B5 Killarney
> Decided on Frog Morton OTB for the first smoke
> 
> I absolutely love the P-Lip!!!!!


Congrats on the new pipe!

See I just can't get used to the Plip. My Dad really likes it on a couple of Petes that I got for him, but I cannot get used to it no matter how hard I try so all of my Petes are fishtail.

Glad you liked it though. And that B5 is a great shape!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with Robbie. All of my Petes are fishtails. I can't get used to the Plip because I'm mostly a clencher and the shape just doesn't fit my mouth right. People who like them really like them though.

My favorite Pete shapes are 268 (zulu), 80s (bent bulldog), and the 999 (bent rhodesian). I also like their Belgique shape too but you don't see it too often.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Snuck a bowl of Stokebye's French Vanilla in at lunch. It was the last little bit that I had been gift and I was digging it out of the corners of the baggy! Definately went well with a light lunch. I need to go out and pick some of this up.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Sat down with some butternut burley in a cob last night. Short and very enjoyable!!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Frog Morton OTB for lunch
Just got finished with a bowl of Dan Da Vinci


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of Butternut Burley and then a bowl of straight Black Cavendish.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Finally got my Christmas Cheer 2008 in so I had to light up a bowl tonight. Very nice.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Shelby. How was the '08 Cheer?

I've been on a Scottish Cake kick lately. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a bowl of Hal o The Wynd last night. Even though I knew that the nicotine would keep me up late. Yep, went to bed at 1 am.

Going to head out on the porch and smoke something tonight. Not sure what as of now. Probably some Samuel Gawith 1792 flake that a buddy sent me to try.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Fillmore tonight, sneaky stuff, smooth with an unexpected kick


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello guys, new to the whole pipe thing, bought a Tim West sidewalker pipe and a few tins of baccy, right now I'm smoking some Altadis Blue Note

Seem to like the aromatics best so far.

Tom


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I had the local B&M's house blend called Captains Delight at lunch and will probably have another bowl or two this evening. Very heavy cavendish but a lighter body tasted great.


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Mac Baren Latakia Blend Roll Cake, which I didn't care for the time I tried it. This time I rubbed it out and it's burning better and I'm really liking it. The blend is whole Original Virginia leaves, Mac Baren Cavendish, and a touch of Syrian Latakia. Did I mention I have a Peterson Klarney P-Tip XL02 ordered? I hope it gets here Friday! Here's a link to it.

http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=H&srch=KW&item=petkilxl02

Byron in Owensboro, KY


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

ironbyron said:


> Mac Baren Latakia Blend Roll Cake, which I didn't care for the time I tried it. This time I rubbed it out and it's burning better and I'm really liking it. The blend is whole Original Virginia leaves, Mac Baren Cavendish, and a touch of Syrian Latakia. Did I mention I have a Peterson Klarney P-Tip XL02 ordered? I hope it gets here Friday! Here's a link to it.
> 
> http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=H&srch=KW&item=petkilxl02
> 
> Byron in Owensboro, KY


Nice looking pipe!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

ironbyron said:


> Mac Baren Latakia Blend Roll Cake, which I didn't care for the time I tried it. This time I rubbed it out and it's burning better and I'm really liking it. The blend is whole Original Virginia leaves, Mac Baren Cavendish, and a touch of Syrian Latakia. Did I mention I have a Peterson Klarney P-Tip XL02 ordered? I hope it gets here Friday! Here's a link to it.
> 
> http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=H&srch=KW&item=petkilxl02
> 
> Byron in Owensboro, KY


Byron, that is beautiful. I have the 268 Zulu and 80s Bulldog in that same finish!! It is probably my favorite finish of all of the Petersons.

Careful though. Petersons will spoil you. They are pretty much all I smoke now!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake and then followed it up with a bowl of Carter Hall last evening.


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Just now I smoked my first bowl of Five Brothers. Given to me today by none other than the man in charge of producing it at Pinkerton Tobacco, aka Sweedish Match. I had heard about this baccy on another forum and read the reviews on www.tobaccoreviews.com . Most of the reviews were spot on, except for the fact that it is made right here in Owensboro, KY, not Louisville, KY. My friend said they make it on an ancient machine that is only used to make Five Brothers. It is an old wooden tub or trough thing that has very large brass rollers and rubber rollers. It indeed is cut crosswise across the whole leaf and the birdseyes are the main stem of the leaf. The bags he gave me were made last month. My take on it? It smoked great. I did have to relight once. I am not good at descibing tastes, but I liked it! It is indeed a stout smoke and straight smoke cured burley. My friend said they also put a something on the leaf he called casing. It is either sprayed on or dipped. It is cut the day after the casing is applied. Then it has to dry out some before packaging. Pinkerton also makes Velvet, Half & Half, Palladin, and a few others I can't recall. They also make Timberwolf Snuff, Red Man, Beechnut, and some cigars.
Damn, where is that Peterson pipe and G.L. Pease baccy I ordered?

ironbyron in Owensboro, KY who also picked up some Prince Albert Choice Blend today. Supposedly the same as regular PA but better grade of tobacco.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried a bowl of MB Plumcake today, not a favorite, but I'm new to the hobby !
Only been smoking a pipe for a few months, so far I like the Altadis Blue Note and the MB Vanilla Cream, the best so far has been 2005 Christmas Cheer.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

ironbyron said:


> Prince Albert Choice Blend today. Supposedly the same as regular PA but better grade of tobacco.


Choice Blend is awesome. But it is a bit hard to find. Where did you find yours?


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

I manage a rather sizeable liquor store here in Owensboro and sell imported cigars and of course cigarettes, along with a little drug store baccy. I ordered it from my cigarette rep. BTW, _ have decided to add a pipe and pipe tobacco section as well. I have already ordered the shelving. I can buy most of the baccy from Phillips & King. All the drug store stuff I can get from my cigarette guy. I need to see if I can get an account with Peterson and maybe Savinelli so I can get offer some nice pipes as well as the entry level ones the P&K has. P&K is gonna try to pick up G.L. Pease for me. Actually the thought of me being able to buy Peterson for myself at wholesale is a scary thought! I may have to stop eating to support my pipe habit 

Byron in Owensboro, KY_


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Mac Baren Stockton, in my Peterson Rock of Cashel 999. Nice and tasty after my crappy dinner of frozen lasagna.


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Peterson Irish Flake in my Peterson rock of Cashel 999. Mmm-mm good! 
I may have been inspired by the fact that I just got off the phone with a peterson rep and placed my first wholesale order of 12 Peterson pipes. I just have to wait and see if the president of the company okays my account without the rep actually making a visit to our store. Wish me luck!

Byron in Owensboro, KY


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

ironbyron said:


> Peterson Irish Flake in my Peterson rock of Cashel 999. Mmm-mm good!


Man....you like the strong stuff, don't you?!?!?!

Tonight, I'm having a bowl of Gawith's St. James Flake.


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Petersons Irish Flake may be strong, but it sure is tasty. Tonight it was a big bowl of Carter Hall in a no-name egg shaped pipe. And I'm currently drying out some SG FVF to smoke in a Calabresi Billiard.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Busted out some Filmore last night. Man, this stuff ages well!!

Followed it by a bowl of Carter Hall while I was talking to my Dad on the phone.


----------



## ironbyron (Oct 7, 2008)

Peterson Irish Flake again, in my Peterson Rock of Cashell 999. BTW, I really like the 999 shape. I got one in at work in Ebony. I just may have to nab it!

Byron in Owensboro, KY


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Smoking some Gawith's Chocolate Flake as I type this.


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Nearly 18 month old Peterson Irish Flake out of an Ashton XX Apple in the Sovereign finish.
Sublime!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a bowl of a local blend called Rasputin today. Nice cavendish with a touch of Raspberry. I really enjoy this one. 

The night before it was a bowl of Frog Morton.


----------



## ~Robbie~ (Jul 25, 2008)

Pease's Fillmore out of an Ashton XXX Sovereign straight grain army mount.
Both are outstanding!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a custom blend of light burley this morning at the local tobaccy shop and absolutely love it. It leaves a heavenly bite on the tounge that lingers for hours it seems. I must be on my 10th bowl.:couch2:


----------

